
Project Isolation Beyond Requirements.txt - codygman
https://blog.niteo.co/project-isolation-beyond-requirements-txt/
======
masnao
the fact that nix exists, only tells me that containers have failed
completely.

the original linux containers demo was about running binnaries with different
kernels and libs. today containers are a way to consume aws products.

